# 421 Slam Fishing Tournament - May 5 and 6, 2017 - Port O'Connor



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

Register at www.421slam.com

421 Slam takes the Texas Slam (Trout, Redfish and Flounder) and makes it more challenging. It requires each team to come up with a stringer of 4 Trout, 2 Redfish and 1 Flounder or at least as close to that 421 Slam as possible!

www.421slam.com

The 421 Slam is an artificial lure, fishing tournament pairing teams of up to 4 anglers per boat. The 421 Slam is held, this year, on May 6th (Captians meeting and Calcutta on May 5th) in the bay systems around Port O'Connor, Texas.

We will have a Benelli Super Nova, Max-5 Camo (Retail Value $669) in a separate raffle from the main raffle at the awards ceremony (May 6th, 2017). The proceeds will go to benefit the Harbor Advocacy Center. Tickets are $10 each. Tickets may be purchased up to the time of the raffle or you can get tickets early by contacting John Webber by cell: 830-456-8300 or email:[email protected] You do not need to be present to win! Gun must be picked up at Port O'Connor Rod and Gun. Please contact John Webber by cell: 830-456-8300 or email: [email protected] for full details. Sincere thanks to our gun sponsors, Port O'Connor Rod & Gun and the GARTEN, for making this raffle possible!


----------

